# Hurt Leg On Western Rider



## SlideStop (Dec 28, 2011)

Go see a doctor. Only they will know what is wrong with your leg and how to fix it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## EncinitasM (Oct 5, 2014)

2nd going to a doctor, a real one not webMD, and in the mean time put your knee on ice for 15 min, 2-4 times a day.


----------

